# Viper Pretreat Machine?



## afr0bunny (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there, we have a screen printing shop and we want to expand into DTG so that we have the automatic press for large runs and the printer for jobs that aren't really appropriate for our press. We've picked out the printer we want (DTG Viper), but nothing else.

We saw the Viper pretreat machine in action and we liked it. Anyone on these boards have actual experience with these machines? We'd love to know your thoughts!

What is the daily maintenance like?
Does the pretreat still find its way out of the machine's enclosure? If so, how big of a radius of pretreat can we expect? i.e. how much space do we need dedicated to the pretreat area alone?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Walker (Jul 28, 2008)

Depending on the model, the ViperONE is completely enclosed, so nothing escapes unless you pretreat with the windows out and the door open


----------



## dewny (Nov 13, 2010)

Brian Walker said:


> Depending on the model, the ViperONE is completely enclosed, so nothing escapes unless you pretreat with the windows out and the door open


Brian,

Can the buy the viper one direct, or do I need to go through one of the dealers you have listed on your website? Not sure where to purchase. There us one local dealer, but I end up having to pay for shipping when i purchase stuff from them anyway, so sometimes I'm better off buying elsewhere.

How long out are these asking to ship?
Can just use a small electric compressor like this?

Craftsman 1.5 Gallon Portable Air Compressor with Hose and 8PC Accessory Kit - Tools - Air Compressors & Air Tools - Air Compressors

2 Gallon Portable Electric Dual Output Air Compressor-Factory Reconditioned-2G110DPNG-R at The Home Depot

mahalo,
-wendy-


----------



## Brian Walker (Jul 28, 2008)

Aloha!

The compressors you listed look liked they would work for the ViperOne. Just remember the smaller tanks will cause the compressor to run more often putting more wear and tear on the compressor. The bigger the tank, the less it runs (but it usually also costs more......)

We do not sell direct. That is one thing that I-Goup tries not to do because it causes issues within the distribution network. Oe Shot would be your local dealer and probably best choice since they are local. 

Hope that helps and have a great Labor day weekend!


----------



## dewny (Nov 13, 2010)

I just submitted my order & they said it would get shipped directly from i-Group. Do you know how long these are taking to ship out? (one shot had one in stock, but I didn't buy it from them).


----------



## Brian Walker (Jul 28, 2008)

Depend on whom you submitted it to and when the put the PO in. Then the shipping dept will let the dealer know with an order confirmation.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Good news,
So distributors do not need to stock vipers? I did not know that.
Reduce shipping in cost and better cash flow? Good idea, thx.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## dewny (Nov 13, 2010)

allamerican said:


> Good news,
> So distributors do not need to stock vipers? I did not know that.
> Reduce shipping in cost and better cash flow? Good idea, thx.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


I'm sure you're getting better pricing buying in bulk. 

The distributors I spoke with don't move them like you...wish I owned a NeoFlex to get the $2500 deal!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

dewny said:


> I'm sure you're getting better pricing buying in bulk.
> 
> The distributors I spoke with don't move them like you...wish I owned a NeoFlex to get the $2500 deal!


 LOL,
I wish you are NeoFamily too  but we never know right? 
I am thinking about vacation to Aloha this winter. Then we will have beers on beach!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## dewny (Nov 13, 2010)

allamerican said:


> LOL,
> I wish you are NeoFamily too  but we never know right?
> I am thinking about vacation to Aloha this winter. Then we will have beers on beach!
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


You should bring some samples for me, and call it a business trip! 
I actually weighed my options to throwing more money at Anajet for an upgrade from the MP5 to an MP10 vs selling the 5, and looking at a Neoflex. For now, I gotta make this MP10 work for me.

I might be interested in the Neoflex solvent printing capabilites since I do promotional products. I haven't done my research yet though. I do know from people's comments on the forum that your customers seem very happy with your product, & your customer service is unsurpassed. I've actually recommended to a couple people to look at the.Neoflex because of that. Keep it up because people notice.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Is this the best pre-treater on the market?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Mabuzi said:


> Is this the best pre-treater on the market?


Best? I do not know but price wise it is. This is why I matched with NeoFlex after long test. But Price should be way lower than now . Retail $2000. Whenever I said this Brain said NeoFlex should too. Lol, 
Call Ron King if you need one. Melbourne, Sydney, AUS. he have many in stock.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

allamerican said:


> Best? I do not know but price wise it is. This is why I matched with NeoFlex after long test. But Price should be way lower than now . Retail $2000. Whenever I said this Brain said NeoFlex should too. Lol,
> Call Ron King if you need one. Melbourne, Sydney, AUS. he have many in stock.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


Is Neoflex sold in Australia?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Mabuzi said:


> Is Neoflex sold in Australia?


All day and night! Ron's last name is King.(distributor)


mike gammons said:


> Welcome to the Jungle!.... Where Neoflex is King
> *
> Mike


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks cos I had my hand in my pocket for the new Brother. I will check it out.

Does Rom have a website, I ma struggling to find his details.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Since you choose not to receive PM in TSF.
Cell 61418678989
1/1 Kerryl Street,
Kunda Park QLD 4556
Australia
T: 07 *5445 1818 *F: 07 5445 8189 *M: 0418 678989
www.pone.com.au
*
7/5 - 7 Deadman Road,
Moorebank NSW 2170
Australia
T: 02 9191 2789 F: 07 5445 8189
index - WIlenco - PrintOne Digital Solutions Australia


----------

